# Alternatives to a rectangle table



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So coming from a model railroading background, I'm used to thinking about different shapes for a layout. Have any of you used an "L" or other shape to utilize your available space other than a traditional rectangle? If you have, lets see some pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Search this forum for threads started by me, TX Racer & some others. There are quite a few layout designs in these threads. You'll see some very nice designs, hope this helps you for now.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I used a tee shaped table for a few years back in the 80's when I had a basement and a decent sized club to race with. you might want to try that..

Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

For the most part you will have to decide on how many peope will be racing on your track and how well those people can see the track together while racing as a group. Line-of-sight should be considered. A rectangle means everyone can be on one side or on split on both sides. An "L" shaped track has it's drawbacks in that if racers stand inside the L, racers at the far end can't see the L section, forcing everyone to stand back away from the track. Same happens with a "T" shaped track layout, unless racers stand on the long side.

Bottom line is- you can build a track in any fashion; L shaped, T shaped, U shaped- but people placement and how much you turn your head or body to see the cars while racing has to be invisioned. Also consider marshalling cars in corners...

-Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Check this one out, looks pretty cool. Don't know if anyones tried it yet though, it's from the last page of this forum.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95591


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i remember that and if i remember a few of the guys set this thing up if u have four guys that like to race and will watch what they are doing it could be really fun


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

car guy said:


> Check this one out, looks pretty cool. Don't know if anyones tried it yet though, it's from the last page of this forum.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95591


 
After an hour or so on that, I think my eyes would be crossed.  Would be fun to run with some slippery TJets. rr


----------

